# Anyone here frome the North West?



## MovingOn2015 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi there, 
it would be great to connect with anyone who is choosing single motherhood here in the North West. Maybe there are already existing groups?


----------



## Amelia81 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hiya MovingOn, I'm in Altrincham. Met a lovely lady off here last week and happy to meet others in the area. I'm still very early stages of the process, realistically the earliest I will be able to start treatment will be summer next year. Lots of prep to do in the meantime!

Anyways send me a DM if you fancy meeting sometime X


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Moving on
I'm in the NW.  Where on your journey are you? 
TCCx


----------



## AmsterdamT (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm from the North west but living in Amsterdam now...


----------



## even (Apr 15, 2012)

i'm  north west, please feel free to PM me


----------



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi I'm in the north west, Im not a singleton though, even though sometimes I feel I am. Feel free to PM me too x


----------



## MovingOn2015 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi there!

That is wonderful to see so many of you here. 
I will PM you all shortly and am really looking forward to getting to know you better.
I am also in the very early stages right now. I had a consultation today to discuss my test results as I had the initial scan and blood tests. The consultation wasn't the best but that's for another thread. 

Talk to you very soon!


----------



## Onmyown (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm just outside manchester. Going through the journey on my own this time. Last time was with my partner but we since split so although I know what to expect it's going to be a lot different doing it alone. I have the support of my family but just no other half unfortunately. I wasn't going to let our split stop me trying again though, all I've ever wanted is to be someone's mother. I can't wait to start the process again!


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi OnMyOwn 
There seems a few of us about in the NW.  Perhaps we should arrange a meet up?
TCCx


----------

